# Who could beat a bloodlusted wally west?



## Sinning (May 23, 2015)

(dont know if this is the right section to post it, but if it's not, please move it to the appropriate section)
Who could beat a bloodlusted wally west in comics or manga?
No omnipotents or nigh omnipotents, nobody above herald level basically, so street level to top tier
(the deathstroke shenanigans doesn't count since it's PIS)
Pre-52 wally west btw.


----------



## Wan (May 23, 2015)

Super Sonic?


----------



## Brightsteel (May 23, 2015)

Shrike does it.


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (May 23, 2015)

Wan said:


> Super Sonic?



no


----------



## Blαck (May 24, 2015)

Well shit, no one above Herald level? Wally himself is above herald level with his hax 

At move it up a notch so I can say Thanos or something.


----------



## NightmareCinema (May 24, 2015)

Dark Schneider


----------



## Darth Niggatron (May 24, 2015)

The Shrike. 
Beating Wally's ass since 1992.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 24, 2015)

A bloodlusted Wally would have time traveling powers on par with wave rider and I highly doubt the shrike would surprise Wally considering him himself out ran death to end of time.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (May 24, 2015)

Shrike is the flash on crack

better time travel

faster base

immortality

time clones

etc.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 24, 2015)

Restricted Swampthing?


----------



## Imagine (May 24, 2015)

Not Ajimu


----------



## TheGloryXros (May 24, 2015)

Bugs Bunny.


----------



## Byrd (May 24, 2015)

Swampthing at his strongest can


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (May 24, 2015)

Z 
TTGL


----------



## TobiSan (May 24, 2015)

Bloodlusted Wally West is easily Skyfather, so why did you limit enemies to Herald?


----------



## YoungChief (May 24, 2015)

TobiSan said:


> Bloodlusted Wally West is easily Skyfather, so why did you limit enemies to Herald?



He is not skyfather level


----------



## Tranquil Fury (May 24, 2015)

Deathstroke via Wally's secret impalement fetish.


----------



## TobiSan (May 24, 2015)

YoungChief said:


> He is not skyfather level



Thanos is Skyfather level, Wally can easily beat Thanos with no prep.


----------



## YoungChief (May 24, 2015)

TobiSan said:


> Thanos is Skyfather level, Wally can easily beat Thanos with no prep.



Thanos isn't quite skyfather level, at least according to the wiki, wiki says skyfather level has galaxy level firepower while Thanos is listed at star system+. That and Thanos was no match for Odin


----------



## Solar (May 24, 2015)

Yeah, he's in that awkward transcendent level according to my lurking.


----------



## TobiSan (May 24, 2015)

YoungChief said:


> Thanos isn't quite skyfather level, at least according to the wiki, wiki says skyfather level has galaxy level firepower while Thanos is listed at star system+. That and Thanos was no match for Odin



What Wiki power terms are made up levels, I have seen some people put Thanos into Skyfather and some not.


----------



## Blαck (May 24, 2015)

Thanos is scratching the bottom of the barrel of Skyfather if we really must put him there, otherwise he's Transcendent.


----------



## Lucaniel (May 24, 2015)

TobiSan said:


> Thanos is Skyfather level, Wally can easily beat Thanos with no prep.



wtf how is thanos skyfather level

at least in base


----------



## Freddy Mercury (May 24, 2015)

Ajimu Najimi


----------



## Haro (May 24, 2015)

Freddie Mercury said:


> Ajimu Najimi



Yeah no sorry sport


----------



## Freddy Mercury (May 24, 2015)

Cool kid said:


> Yeah no sorry sport



Actually yes she does newbie.


----------



## Haro (May 24, 2015)

Freddie Mercury said:


> Actually yes she does newbie.



Fukin fight me


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 24, 2015)

Maybe soft and wet could beat him provided the right conditions?


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (May 24, 2015)

ajimu gets demolished


----------



## Freddy Mercury (May 24, 2015)

nightbringer said:


> ajimu gets demolished



Just like you will once you fight Morax.


----------



## Byrd (May 24, 2015)

Daisy from Big Order might be able to do something granted she has all the orders and is literally a walking NLF

She has the ability to literally make the other person stop combat, and a time stop shit, dimensional traveling, and can come back from the dead and she has pre-cog


----------



## Sinning (May 25, 2015)

Byrd said:


> Daisy from Big Order might be able to do something granted she has all the orders and is literally a walking NLF
> 
> She has the ability to literally make the other person stop combat, and a time stop shit, dimensional traveling, and can come back from the dead and she has pre-cog


can she do all of that before wally blitzes her ? cause wally is literally billions if not trillion times faster than thought. like there are certain people who can do instant transmission or stop time , but if you're fast enough you could literally kill them before they have the thought to stop time or do the instant transmission.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (May 25, 2015)

Freddie Mercury said:


> Just like you will once you fight Morax.



he's already dead 

I forgot I was meant to be waiting for you


----------



## Byrd (May 25, 2015)

Sinning said:


> can she do all of that before wally blitzes her ? cause wally is literally billions if not trillion times faster than thought. like there are certain people who can do instant transmission or stop time , but if you're fast enough you could literally kill them before they have the thought to stop time or do the instant transmission.





> Rebirth Fire, the Flame of Resurrection is the Order that belongs to Rin.[46] Rebirth Fire renders its user fundamentally immortal.[46] It accomplishes this by reviving Rin from seemingly fatal wounds, such as a sword through her stomach[47] or a bullet through her forehead.[48] However, it is able to heal others as well, as indicated when Rin heals Sena's wound on her upper torso.[49]



Good luck killing her.. she has the abilities of every single Order

Granted the flash is likely a billion times faster than her 



She also has shit like this


----------



## TobiSan (May 25, 2015)

Byrd said:


> Good luck killing her.. she has the abilities of every single Order
> 
> Granted the flash is likely a billion times faster than her
> 
> ...





Idea is the same, only scan is from New 52.


----------



## Byrd (May 25, 2015)

It would more than likely end up in tie... he cant kill her and she cant hit him (from what little I know about her)


----------



## Imagine (May 25, 2015)

Freddie we've been over this. Ajimu dies


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 25, 2015)

Flash charges a rubberband with the speed force and shoots her with it.


----------



## Iwandesu (May 25, 2015)

What stops the poor man's ajimu called daisy to get her shit stomped before she process a though ?
I don't recall any relevant passive orders unless I'm misremembering something


----------



## Byrd (May 25, 2015)

iwandesu said:


> What stops the poor man's ajimu called daisy to get her shit stomped before she process a though ?
> I don't recall any relevant passive orders unless I'm misremembering something



- resurrect from the dead base off Rin who can revive from being completely blowing up from both a grenade and nuke.

- dimensional hopping 

Although she can't do anything to him base off the orders that I remember... I dont know how he is gonna kill her..

Speed steal wont work when she can literally reverse the effects

She would be more like a punching bag tho..


----------



## Iwandesu (May 25, 2015)

On this kind of situations we should go by showing imo
Subatomic phasing>>>nuke vaping
ressurection shenanigans are kinda tricky,tho 
And I don't really see dimensional hoping bothering flash in the slightest,really


----------



## Byrd (May 25, 2015)

yeah she has regen as well as Resurrection shit.. 

its more of her surviving his shit than she doing anything... granted Big Order is literally Stands going extreme...


----------



## Sinning (May 25, 2015)

Byrd said:


> yeah she has regen as well as Resurrection shit..
> 
> its more of her surviving his shit than she doing anything... granted Big Order is literally Stands going extreme...


what's her capabilities of dimension hopping ? could she come back after wally bfr'd into the speed force, & how would she reverse the effects of speed steal & could she tank an IMP which has the force of a white dwarf star


----------



## Enclave (May 25, 2015)

Silver Surfer could potentially beat him when he's not being a little bitch.

He's pretty much the only one I can think of that could potentially do it based on the restrictions TC put in place.  Helps that he's the absolute pinnacle of herald level and is honestly on a completely different level of strength compared to the other Heralds.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 25, 2015)

Surfer would get his shit kick in before he even know what hit him.


----------



## Enclave (May 25, 2015)

Nice Dynamite said:


> Surfer would get his shit kick in before he even know what hit him.



I'm not so sure about that.  Surfer has the speed that he won't just be blitzed.  pre-Annihilation Surfer would get his ass obliterated but post-Annihilation Surfer?  I'm not so sure about.  Unless something has happened to cause him to get weaker?  I've not read any Marvel comics in a fair while.

He fought with Galactus against Aegis and Tenebrous and didn't get instantly splattered.  If he can survive fighting against them?  He's not getting taken out instantly by Flash.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 25, 2015)

Surfer has travel speed but still slower than Wally

His reaction is at nanoseconds while Wally is at less than Attoseconds


----------



## Enclave (May 25, 2015)

Nice Dynamite said:


> Surfer has travel speed but still slower than Wally
> 
> His reaction is at nanoseconds while Wally is at less than Attoseconds



Sorry but anybody who can fight against the likes of Tenebrous and Aegis has the needed speed and reaction times to fight against Flash.  Those two are nearly Galactus level threats.  In Annihilation Galactus powered Surfer up enough to be able to survive fights of that calibre.

You can make a case that Surfer isn't Herald level after that power-up but him being a Herald kinda makes him Herald level even if he is *way* stronger than all the other Heralds.


----------



## Freddy Mercury (May 25, 2015)

Imagine said:


> Freddie we've been over this. Ajimu dies



If sealing her powers while erasing her from existance, and later countering her defenses while at the same time soul fucking her couldn't keep her down, then what makes you think the Flash can?


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 25, 2015)

Freddie Mercury said:


> If sealing her powers while erasing her from existance, and later countering her defenses while at the same time soul fucking her couldn't keep her down, then what makes you think the Flash can?



Because Wally always get the ladies


----------



## Freddy Mercury (May 25, 2015)

Nice Dynamite said:


> Because Wally always get the ladies





he'll get rejected faster than he can run


----------



## Imagine (May 25, 2015)

Freddie Mercury said:


> If sealing her powers while erasing her from existance, and later countering her defenses while at the same time soul fucking her couldn't keep her down, then what makes you think the Flash can?


Infinite mass punch should do the trick.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 25, 2015)

Freddie Mercury said:


> he'll get rejected faster than he can run





Whatever makes you sleep at night


----------



## TobiSan (May 25, 2015)

Enclave said:


> I'm not so sure about that.  Surfer has the speed that he won't just be blitzed.  pre-Annihilation Surfer would get his ass obliterated but post-Annihilation Surfer?  I'm not so sure about.  Unless something has happened to cause him to get weaker?  I've not read any Marvel comics in a fair while.
> 
> He fought with Galactus against Aegis and Tenebrous and didn't get instantly splattered.  If he can survive fighting against them?  He's not getting taken out instantly by Flash.



Since when has Surfer shown even a sliver of reaction time that Wally has? Surfer is fast at travel speed, but he needs to get himself going and speed up before he gets fast, neither is his travel speed a sliver of Wally's travel speed though as far as I have read.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (May 25, 2015)

Freddie Mercury said:


> If sealing her powers while erasing her from existance, and later countering her defenses while at the same time soul fucking her couldn't keep her down, then what makes you think the Flash can?



Yes, when you can speed steal you pretty much win against everyone except for people who are either big shots as matter/energy manipulators or energy creator or people who have too much  energy to not get insta statue'd .

And SS is insanely fast, but I doubt he would even notice Wally .

I'd also like to remember that Barry could destroy Antimonitor's canon by running around . Anti-fucking-monitor, and Wally(To my knowledge) is > Barry .


----------



## Freddy Mercury (May 25, 2015)

Mr. Black Leg said:


> Yes, when you can speed steal you pretty much win against everyone except for people who are either big shots as matter/energy manipulators or energy creator or people who have too much  energy to not get insta statue'd.



>speed stealing from an omnipresent with precog that was shown to exist in the past and at least 3 separate dimensions and can affect the present world from within those points. As well as having over 700 million proxy "Not Equals"

Yeah no...


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 25, 2015)

Enclave said:


> Sorry but anybody who can fight against the likes of Tenebrous and Aegis has the needed speed and reaction times to fight against Flash.  Those two are nearly Galactus level threats.  In Annihilation Galactus powered Surfer up enough to be able to survive fights of that calibre.
> 
> You can make a case that Surfer isn't Herald level after that power-up but him being a Herald kinda makes him Herald level even if he is *way* stronger than all the other Heralds.



A flash damaged the Pre crisis Anti monitor armor. 

Anti monitor >>>> Galactus


----------



## Freddy Mercury (May 25, 2015)

Nice Dynamite said:


> A flash damaged the Pre crisis Anti monitor armor.
> 
> Anti monitor >>>> Galactus



And what does it put the Flash's DC at? Because i'm pretty sure you aren't trying to claim he's multiversal when the OP said nothing above Herald.

I don't read comics but even i know that's silly


----------



## Enclave (May 25, 2015)

TobiSan said:


> Since when has Surfer shown even a sliver of reaction time that Wally has? Surfer is fast at travel speed, but he needs to get himself going and speed up before he gets fast, neither is his travel speed a sliver of Wally's travel speed though as far as I have read.



So being able to fight against multi-versal beings who have borderline abstract levels of power is irrelevant to this discussion?  Sure mate.



Nice Dynamite said:


> A flash damaged the Pre crisis Anti monitor armor.
> 
> Anti monitor >>>> Galactus



So you're going to take the position of Flash being able to take Galactus?  Because if you want to start taking outlier feats and pretending they actually matter in a discussion like this then I shall bring up Silver Surfer nearly being able to snatch the Infinity Gauntlet off Thanos' hand (which was when he was significantly weaker than he was post-annihilation).

You know as well as I do that there are outlier feats that all comic characters have, you cannot just assume they're always capable of that or else we have to accept the fact that random police officers can kick Thanos' ass (perhaps the Onett police force was right that your average policemen is stronger than any superhero) and Spider-Man can take out Firelord.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (May 25, 2015)

Being fair Enclave, Thanos had powered down the gauntlet to just the power gem so not the full IG Thanos who whooped abstracts. Otherwise continue.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 25, 2015)

Enclave said:


> So being able to fight against multi-versal beings who have borderline abstract levels of power is irrelevant to this discussion?  Sure mate.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The point was Surfer taking on Galactus is PIS.

That's all so bringing it up moot.

Surfer got his assed handed to him by Thanos and Flash will do that but even faster


----------



## Enclave (May 25, 2015)

Tranquil Fury said:


> Being fair Enclave, Thanos had powered down the gauntlet to just the power gem so not the full IG Thanos who whooped abstracts. Otherwise continue.



The point being simply that taking outlier feats alone is being disingenuous.  Flash damaging Anti-Monitor is like Batman punching Darkseid.  A feat that you shouldn't take seriously in the slightest.



Nice Dynamite said:


> The point was Surfer taking on Galactus is PIS.
> 
> That's all so bringing it up moot.
> 
> Surfer got his assed handed to him by Thanos and Flash will do that but even faster



I didn't say he took on Galactus, I said he survived in a fight against near Galactus level opponents.  I didn't say he won, I said he survived.  Of course it probably helps your argument to try to imply I said something that's outrageous and stupid but alas I didn't.

See, he was reacting to them, dodging attacks.  He was helpful to Galactus in the fight, he wasn't a hinderance.  No way could he have handled them on his own but he can survive against them thanks to his speed, reactions and cosmic awareness.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 25, 2015)

Then bringing it up is moot while Barry did die and IMP did damage the Anti Monitor armour.  

Surfer can have all the powers he like but he is a glass canon as Thanos thoroughly demonstrated on his silver ass. He won't be able to see or react to Wally and power cosmic is useless because a) you can't cut Wally off the speed force and B) Surfer doesn't have the power greater than the speed force.


----------



## Edward Nygma (May 25, 2015)

Given his time/dimension traveling shenanigans, can Wally get into the TARDIS? If he can't, I would think the Doctor could put him down, eventually.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (May 25, 2015)

Nice Dynamite said:


> Then bringing it up is moot while Barry did die and IMP did damage the Anti Monitor armour.
> 
> Surfer can have all the powers he like but he is a glass canon as Thanos thoroughly demonstrated on his silver ass. He won't be able to see or react to Wally and power cosmic is useless because a) you can't cut Wally off the speed force and B) Surfer doesn't have the power greater than the speed force.



Ah, back to the whole Surfer is a glass canon because Thanos argument. Should I point out that time Darkseid pimpslapped Superman aside in OWAW or so?But you'll gloss over that. Apparantly Surfer being manhandled by Thanos the guy whose manhandled Thor, Beta Ray, Drax, Black Bolt, Super Skrull, throttled Cancerverse Lord Mar-vell, took on Warrior Madness Thor+ power gem, punked other heralds of Galactus like Fallen One and Morg etc is not proof of Thanos' power but Surfer being a glass canon.

Surfer's silver skin is famous for it's durability, hell he's tanked attacks from people like Hulk, Gladiator, other heralds, Doctor Strange, Quasar, Mephisto, and others even survived supernovas, exploding planets, black holes, inside stars and more. But he's a glass canon because Thanos or someone more powerful than him owns him?

The guy whose silver skin is famous in universe for it's durability hyped as "night invulnerable" by many is a glass canon?Not saying he can't be damaged but glass canon he is not. 

Should I bring up that time Wally got punched by Diana and he was winded badly?I can do this too. 



> The point being simply that taking outlier feats alone is being disingenuous. Flash damaging Anti-Monitor is like Batman punching Darkseid. A feat that you shouldn't take seriously in the slightest.



Oh I'm agreeing on that. Was just making a correction on the Thanos IG one, that one was'nt PIS as he had powered down and was standing in one place distracted. Only thing there for Surfer is covering lightyears in seconds as a speed feat.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 26, 2015)

Tranquil Fury said:


> Ah, back to the whole Surfer is a glass canon because Thanos argument. Should I point out that time Darkseid pimpslapped Superman aside in OWAW or so?But you'll gloss over that. Apparantly Surfer being manhandled by Thanos the guy whose manhandled Thor, Beta Ray, Drax, Black Bolt, Super Skrull, throttled Cancerverse Lord Mar-vell, took on Warrior Madness Thor+ power gem, punked other heralds of Galactus like Fallen One and Morg etc is not proof of Thanos' power but Surfer being a glass canon.
> 
> Surfer's silver skin is famous for it's durability, hell he's tanked attacks from people like Hulk, Gladiator, other heralds, Doctor Strange, Quasar, Mephisto, and others even survived supernovas, exploding planets, black holes, inside stars and more. But he's a glass canon because Thanos or someone more powerful than him owns him?
> 
> ...



You would have a point if Thanos a) Busted a sweat b) used more than his physical prowess over surfer 

Let's ignore the back hand Odin casually gave surfer when he got upstart.
Let's ignore Thor physically over powering him as well and when he though he could manhandle hulk with strength alone and hulk shown him that's a no no.
Then Doctor Doom always getting the drop on him.
I can go on with surfer track record if you like.

I'm assuming you're referring to silver age scan ? That wasn't Wally Diana fought. The only other instance was when the JL was testing Diana to see how combat capable she was which Wally wasn't even going all out.

Now Wally who has ran through the Big Bang yes the Big Bang was motionless to him.


----------



## TobiSan (May 26, 2015)

Enclave said:


> So being able to fight against multi-versal beings who have borderline abstract levels of power is irrelevant to this discussion?  Sure mate.



It is because I don't remember Surfer even showing Universal feats.


----------



## Blαck (May 26, 2015)

Nice Dynamite said:


> You would have a point if Thanos a) Busted a sweat b) used more than his physical prowess over surfer
> 
> Let's ignore the back hand Odin casually gave surfer when he got upstart.


Not seeing your point here, are you saying Sufer is a glass cannon because someone two whole tiers above him casually dismissed him? 


> Let's ignore Thor physically over powering him as well and when he though he could manhandle hulk with strength alone and hulk shown him that's a no no.


Thor gets murked by the hulk sometimes but we don't say Hulk>Thor


> Then Doctor Doom always getting the drop on him.


Are there any instances where Doom actually does this without prep or Surfer having massive CIS?


----------



## Tranquil Fury (May 26, 2015)

Thor has never wrecked Surfer outside Warrior Madness, maybe once back in the Stan Lee days when he was holding back and outclassed Surfer+Loki(even then not in the actual fight, he breaks Surfer's barriers and Surfer admits a serious Thor would wreck him) where Loki's astral form alone outclassed Strange but that was when Thor was booked as the strongest hero in Marvel and Surfer has been powered up since Annihilation.

The Fraction fights were inconclusive, Thor was wounded by Yggdrasil which gave him a wound in time/space that carried over till his death against the Serpant but Surfer was holding back in their second fight to an extent too as per his dialogue to Praetar where he admits he was originally ready to spill Asgard blood but changed his mind, his first fight is interrupted by Odin just as he gets series. Even so Fraction Thor was pretty insanely written in power.

Their short fight in Chaos War was inconclusive till Skyfather Herc intervened. But then again Greg Pak seems to favor Surfer over almost anything not Hulk at his best.

Surfer has manhandled herald levels too when he gets serious. 



> Not seeing your point here, are you saying Sufer is a glass cannon because someone two whole tiers above him casually dismissed him



Yes, he's using insane troll logic. Apparantly a character cannot manhandle Surfer casually without it being that Surfer is a glass canon. 

On one occassion Darkseid has casually backhanded Superman with ease, Great Darkness Darkseid thrashed the Legion of Superheroes with Superboy, Mon El, Karate Kid, Andromeda and Supergirl while whining he was past his prime. Darkseid has punked Supergirl with ease and has even crushed a Green Lantern ring to dust. Are Kryptonians glass cannons?Is a Green Lantern ring fragile?Because Darkseid treats them as such?

There are characters who can manhandle Surfer with ease, even Thor and Hulk have been manhandled despite being major bricks. Even Superman has been manhandled. There is always someone who can manhandle someone else. 

Nice job ignoring Surfer's ability to take hits from major heroes(Quasar, Gladiator, Hulk, Thor, God Cable etc), black holes, cosmics and such plus his skin being famous for it's durability. 



> Are there any instances where Doom actually does this without prep or Surfer having massive CIS?



One instance in the early days where Surfer was weakened by Galactus' barrier on Earth, even then Doom took Surfer's power because it was better. That's basically it in 616 canon. And Surfer got powered up in Annihilation.

And Doom relies on magic+tech combo so he can be more powerful depending on what tech or magic artifacts he's carrying on him.



> hor gets murked by the hulk sometimes but we don't say Hulk>Thor



Well Marvel may want to say that


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 26, 2015)

Thanos isn't two tiers above surfer that would imply Thanos is a skyfather which he isn't.

- in the Thanos fight surfer amped his physically IIRC 

- in the Annihilation arc didn't Surfer ran from Thor who was just starting to Trash him ? 

- There's a difference between Darkseid and Thanos, just like there's a difference between Supes and Surfer. 
Supes has invulnerablility naturally while Surfer like Strange either amp himself or use shields or uses his powers to absorb attacks. That's not PiS when there's is a long track record of consistency. And before you try use Jobbseid again remember he was either Dessad or an avatar.


----------



## Blαck (May 26, 2015)

Nice Dynamite said:


> Thanos isn't two tiers above surfer that would imply Thanos is a skyfather which he isn't.


I was referring to your argument that Surfer is a goon because Odin laid down the pimphand, Odin who is actually two tiers above Surfer.


> - in the Thanos fight surfer amped his physically IIRC


Doesn't this support the fact that Thanos is a beast?


----------



## Tranquil Fury (May 26, 2015)

> Thanos isn't two tiers above surfer that would imply Thanos is a skyfather which he isn't.



Yes he arguably is, he was a high trans dude who sometimes went higher, has gotten an upgrade or two even before his third body upgrade. If everyone owned by Thanos is a glass cannon then that includes Thor, Beta Ray Bill, Drax ver 1/ver 2, Super Skrull, Black Bolt and many others. 

He's an eternal/deviant whose done experiments on himself, trained by Death, gotten 2 body upgrades one atleast confirmed decisively over his original body, uses insanely advance tech at the cosmic level, studied from Death's well of knowledge, has shown some conceptual H4X under his creator Jim Starlin, incredible willpower and is destined to keep rising up the cosmic hierarchy. He can also use power cosmic(atleast one Thanos clone in Avengers Celestial Quest did but Eternals absorb cosmic energy themselves) and also has some quasi mystical energy. 

Looking at Thanos' accomplishments it's not hard to see he's so many times beyond Surfer even a well written Surfer:

Thanos has taken on Warrior Madness Thor+power gem, waded through Odin's Gungnir blasts, survived a black hole sucking things upto 2 lightyears away, no sold an exploding gas giant planet to the face, casually restrained and blasted away herald Fallen One one handed, took down Thor+Ben Grimm in his version 1/original body, routinely beat Drax ver 1 in his ver 1/original body, whooped Super Skrull, no sold lightning blasts from Thor, broke Ronan's weapon like a twig, took down Beta Ray Bill in 7 or 8 hits, casually blasted through Quasar's barrier that kept X men and Avengers out etc. 

So why constantly go with this circular logic that Surfer= weak because Thanos owns him with laughable ease?It's trolling, there's always someone who can own Superman, Thor, Surfer, Hulk, Martian Manhunter, Green Lantern etc in comics because there needs to be that type of Big Bad to challenge them. 

Why do go with "amped physically" for Surfer as if it's not part of his powerset to use power cosmic to amp himself like the Hulk with his rage?. His whole silver skin exists due to his power cosmic fused to his body and his ability to draw more power from the universe. His power cosmic is about as much amp as Green Lantern's Oan power. His strength, speed, senses, durability, energy output etc all come from the power cosmic inside his body and whatever other source he draws upon. 

Thanos also amps himself going off that since he absorbs cosmic energy being an Eternal. He's gone on record to say he's self sustained like heralds of Galactus and does not require actual food or drink outside preference, he passively absorbs energy to sustain him just like heralds passively feed off cosmic energy.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (May 26, 2015)

This argument is hilarious. Thanos wades through Herald tier characters like they're nothing. The only one he has ever shown any concern about in the slightest was Gladiator.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 26, 2015)

And no one is disputing Thanos strength the argument here is a non amp surfer has the durability comparable to let's say Thor.
Which is false.

he'll still get rekt by Wally regardless since Wally hits far harder than Supes whether he is amp or not.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 26, 2015)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> This argument is hilarious. Thanos wades through Herald tier characters like they're nothing. The only one he has ever shown any concern about in the slightest was Gladiator.



I believe Thor has given him a fight


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (May 26, 2015)

Thor has no chance against Thanos. In fact Thanos has recently trolled the hell out of Beta Ray Bill. When I say he wades through Herald level characters I mean multiple _in a row_.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 26, 2015)

Of course Thor has no chance, that doesn't stop bad writing. Like the type of writing that allowed Thor to block an attack from Galactus


----------



## Edward Nygma (May 26, 2015)

Sloth said:


> Given his time/dimension traveling shenanigans, can Wally get into the TARDIS? If he can't, I would think the Doctor could put him down, eventually.


I'm just gonna quote myself here, now that the artillery fire has quieted down a bit, because I actually have always been curious about Flash getting into the TARDIS.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (May 26, 2015)

Nice Dynamite said:


> Of course Thor has no chance, that doesn't stop bad writing. Like the type of writing that allowed Thor to block an attack from Galactus



Why are you using bad writing as an argument?


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 26, 2015)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> Why are you using bad writing as an argument?



 and where was I defending Thor I am telling you there is an instance where Thanos doesn't directly mop the floor with him sheesh


----------



## shade0180 (May 26, 2015)

Freddie.. the fuck??


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (May 26, 2015)

TFW you think you're seeing a funny adminfuck with a great story behind it only to discover Freddie requested that name.


----------



## Freddy Mercury (May 26, 2015)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> TFW you think you're seeing a funny adminfuck with a great story behind it only to discover Freddie requested that name.



Sorry to disappoint you

Oh wait, i'm not.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (May 26, 2015)

Ajimu still gets fisted at MFTL speed

deal with it


----------



## Freddy Mercury (May 26, 2015)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> Ajimu still gets fisted at MFTL speed
> 
> deal with it



OBD favoritism/bias clouding everyone's proper judgement


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 26, 2015)

I'm still trying to figure out who is Ajimu


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (May 26, 2015)

Dumbass Who Lost All His Rep Gambling said:


> OBD favoritism/bias clouding everyone's proper judgement



I'm sorry you can't see 110% objective fact


----------



## Freddy Mercury (May 26, 2015)

Nice Dynamite said:


> I'm still trying to figure out who is Ajimu



3 trillion year old goddess who debatably tanked the big bang or at the very least had methods to survive it.

Omnipresent.

Immortal.

Best girl.


----------



## Freddy Mercury (May 26, 2015)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> I'm sorry you can't see 110% objective fact



Literally every Flash defender argument

*"IMP!"*
_"But she is immortal and can revive herself, how will that work"_
*"SPEED STEAL!"*
_"But she's omnipresent and exist in seperate dimensions and timelines, how will that work"_
*"IMP!'*
_"..."_


----------



## Lucaniel (May 26, 2015)

hold on a damn second

has thanos ever destroyed a galaxy

because only people with galaxy level dc count as skyfathers

as far as i'm aware anyway


----------



## Lucaniel (May 26, 2015)

also you people know nice dynamite is huey freeman right


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (May 26, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> hold on a damn second
> 
> has thanos ever destroyed a galaxy



nah, he hasn't

Thanos is still in that tier between Heralds and Skyfathers


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (May 26, 2015)

Dumbass Who Lost All His Rep Gambling said:


> Sorry to disappoint you
> 
> Oh wait, i'm not.



It's okay, Dumbass. I can't really expect much from you now can I?


----------



## Lucaniel (May 26, 2015)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> nah, he hasn't
> 
> Thanos is still in that tier between Heralds and Skyfathers



well then there's an end to that


----------



## Blαck (May 26, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> hold on a damn second
> 
> has thanos ever destroyed a galaxy
> 
> ...



IIRC we can substitute hax for outright dc as Mephisto is a skyfather( ) and hasn't destroyed a galaxy.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (May 26, 2015)

His fight with Galactus had some serious fallout IIRC


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (May 26, 2015)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> His fight with Galactus had some serious fallout IIRC



it did, yes

Meph saying he can destroy a galaxy:



the fight:


----------



## Blαck (May 26, 2015)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> His fight with Galactus had some serious fallout IIRC



That was in his realm though right? 

edit- Ah never mind CD, got it.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (May 26, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> hold on a damn second
> 
> has thanos ever destroyed a galaxy
> 
> ...



he did tank that supermassive black hole implosion which is probably galaxyish level but afaik he's never come close to destroying one himself

aside from that, what CD said

Thanos isn't a skyfather, he gets beat down by people like Odin all the time.


----------

